# Those Pesky Roof Leak Calls-Why we give the homeowner a free visit



## Gary Neece (Aug 24, 2017)

We all get those calls from homeowners with a leaking roof that usually leads to a less than their deductible cost. Until now. If their are just a few shingles missing we can almost guarantee the homeowner a full roof replacement paid for by their insurance company.


----------

